# erro compilar gtk-sharp-2.8.0 do monodevelop

## mfdzerohour

Boa Noite,

    Estou encontrando erros ao compilar o monodevelop, não consegui achar a solução por esse motivo estou postando toda a compilação do gtk-sharp-2.8.0 até onde aparece o erro:

Desde já agradeço,

Marcelo Duarte

localhost gtk-sharp # emerge monodevelop

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 12) dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.8.0 to /

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0-configurable.diff.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0-configurable.diff.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0-configurable.diff.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0-configurable.diff.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * gtk-sharp-2.8.0-configurable.diff.gz size ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking gtk-sharp-2.8.0.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking gtk-sharp-2.8.0-configurable.diff.gz ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtk-sharp-2.8.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work

>>> Unpacking gtk-sharp-2.8.0-configurable.diff.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work

 * Applying gtk-sharp-2.8.0-configurable.diff ...                                                                    [ ok ]

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:43: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_ERROR

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending%20aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:55: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_VERBOSE

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:61: warning: underquoted definition of AC_CHECK_PTH

/usr/share/aclocal/nspr.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_NSPR

/usr/share/aclocal/ao.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of XIPH_PATH_AO

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0 ...

 * econf: updating gtk-sharp-2.8.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gtk-sharp-2.8.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-art --disable-glade --disable-gnome --disable-gnomevfs --disable-gtkhtml --disable-rsvg --disable-vte --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for void *... yes

checking size of void *... 4

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for MONO_DEPENDENCY... yes

checking for gacutil... /usr/bin/gacutil

checking for al... /usr/bin/al

checking for mono... /usr/bin/mono

checking for mcs... /usr/bin/mcs

checking for MONO_CAIRO... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for PANGO... yes

checking for GTK... yes

checking for mdassembler... /usr/bin/mdassembler

checking for monodocer... /usr/bin/monodocer

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating AssemblyInfo.cs

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating policy.config

config.status: creating sources/Makefile

config.status: creating parser/Makefile

config.status: creating parser/gapi-2.0.pc

config.status: creating parser/gapi2-fixup

config.status: creating parser/gapi2-parser

config.status: creating generator/Makefile

config.status: creating generator/gapi2-codegen

config.status: creating glib/Makefile

config.status: creating glib/glib-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating glib/glib-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating glib/glue/Makefile

config.status: creating pango/Makefile

config.status: creating pango/pango-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating pango/glue/Makefile

config.status: creating atk/Makefile

config.status: creating atk/atk-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating art/Makefile

config.status: creating art/art-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating art/art-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating gdk/Makefile

config.status: creating gdk/gdk-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating gdk/glue/Makefile

config.status: creating gtk/Makefile

config.status: creating gtk/gtk-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating gtk/gtk-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating gtk/glue/Makefile

config.status: creating glade/Makefile

config.status: creating glade/glade-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating glade/glade-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating glade/glue/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/gnome-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating gnome/gnome-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating gnome/glue/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomevfs/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomevfs/gnome-vfs-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating gnomevfs/gnome-vfs-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating gconf/Makefile

config.status: creating gconf/doc/Makefile

config.status: creating gconf/GConf/Makefile

config.status: creating gconf/GConf/gconf-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating gconf/GConf/gconf-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating gconf/GConf.PropertyEditors/Makefile

config.status: creating gconf/tools/Makefile

config.status: creating gconf/tools/gconfsharp2-schemagen

config.status: creating gtkhtml/Makefile

config.status: creating gtkhtml/gtkhtml-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating gtkhtml/gtkhtml-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating rsvg/Makefile

config.status: creating rsvg/rsvg-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating rsvg/rsvg-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating vte/Makefile

config.status: creating vte/glue/Makefile

config.status: creating vte/vte-sharp.dll.config

config.status: creating vte/vte-sharp-2.0.pc

config.status: creating gtkdotnet/Makefile

config.status: creating gtkdotnet/gtk-dotnet.dll.config

config.status: creating gtkdotnet/gtk-dotnet-2.0.pc

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/GtkDemo/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/gconf/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/gnomevfs/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/pixmaps/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/rsvg/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/test/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/valtest/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/valtest/valtest.exe.config

config.status: creating sample/opaquetest/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/opaquetest/opaquetest.exe.config

config.status: creating sample/cairo-sample.exe.config

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

---

Configuration summary

   * Installation prefix = /usr

   * C# compiler: /usr/bin/mcs  -define:GTK_SHARP_2_6 -define:GTK_SHARP_2_8

   Optional assemblies included in the build:

      * art-sharp.dll: no

      * gnomevfs-sharp.dll: no

      * gnome-sharp.dll: no

      * glade-sharp.dll: no

      * rsvg-sharp.dll: no

      * gtkhtml-sharp.dll: no

      * vte-sharp.dll: no

      * gtk-dotnet.dll: yes

      NOTE: if any of the above say 'no' you may install the

            corresponding development packages for them, rerun

            autogen.sh to include them in the build.

   * Documentation build enabled: yes

---

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0'

Making all in sources

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/sources'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/sources'

Making all in generator

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/generator'

/usr/bin/mcs /out:gapi_codegen.exe  ./AliasGen.cs ./BoxedGen.cs ./ByRefGen.cs ./CallbackGen.cs ./ChildProperty.cs ./ClassBase.cs ./ClassGen.cs ./CodeGenerator.cs ./ConstFilenameGen.cs ./ConstStringGen.cs ./Ctor.cs ./EnumGen.cs ./FieldBase.cs ./GenBase.cs ./GenerationInfo.cs ./HandleBase.cs ./IAccessor.cs ./IGeneratable.cs ./IManualMarshaler.cs ./ImportSignature.cs ./InterfaceGen.cs ./LPGen.cs ./LPUGen.cs ./ManagedCallString.cs ./ManualGen.cs ./MarshalGen.cs ./MethodBase.cs ./MethodBody.cs ./Method.cs ./ObjectField.cs ./ObjectBase.cs ./ObjectGen.cs ./OpaqueGen.cs ./Parameters.cs ./Parser.cs ./Property.cs ./PropertyBase.cs ./ReturnValue.cs ./Signal.cs ./Signature.cs ./SimpleBase.cs ./SimpleGen.cs ./Statistics.cs ./StructBase.cs ./StructField.cs ./StructGen.cs ./SymbolTable.cs ./VirtualMethod.cs ./VMSignature.cs

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/generator'

Making all in parser

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/parser'

/usr/bin/mcs /out:gapi-fixup.exe ./gapi-fixup.cs

/usr/bin/mcs /out:gapi-parser.exe ./gapi-parser.cs

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/parser'

Making all in glib

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/glib'

Making all in glue

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/glib/glue'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT error.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/error.Tpo" -c -o error.lo error.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/error.Tpo" ".deps/error.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/error.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT error.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/error.Tpo -c error.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/error.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT error.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/error.Tpo -c error.c -o error.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT list.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/list.Tpo" -c -o list.lo list.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/list.Tpo" ".deps/list.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/list.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT list.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/list.Tpo -c list.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/list.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT list.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/list.Tpo -c list.c -o list.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT object.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/object.Tpo" -c -o object.lo object.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/object.Tpo" ".deps/object.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/object.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT object.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/object.Tpo -c object.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/object.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT object.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/object.Tpo -c object.c -o object.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT slist.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/slist.Tpo" -c -o slist.lo slist.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/slist.Tpo" ".deps/slist.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/slist.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT slist.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/slist.Tpo -c slist.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/slist.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT slist.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/slist.Tpo -c slist.c -o slist.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT type.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/type.Tpo" -c -o type.lo type.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/type.Tpo" ".deps/type.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/type.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT type.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/type.Tpo -c type.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/type.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT type.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/type.Tpo -c type.c -o type.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT unichar.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/unichar.Tpo" -c -o unichar.lo unichar.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/unichar.Tpo" ".deps/unichar.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/unichar.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT unichar.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/unichar.Tpo -c unichar.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/unichar.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT unichar.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/unichar.Tpo -c unichar.c -o unichar.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT value.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/value.Tpo" -c -o value.lo value.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/value.Tpo" ".deps/value.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/value.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT value.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/value.Tpo -c value.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/value.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT value.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/value.Tpo -c value.c -o value.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT valuearray.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/valuearray.Tpo" -c -o valuearray.lo valuearray.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/valuearray.Tpo" ".deps/valuearray.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/valuearray.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT valuearray.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/valuearray.Tpo -c valuearray.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/valuearray.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT valuearray.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/valuearray.Tpo -c valuearray.c -o valuearray.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT thread.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/thread.Tpo" -c -o thread.lo thread.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/thread.Tpo" ".deps/thread.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/thread.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT thread.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thread.Tpo -c thread.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/thread.o

thread.c:27: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT thread.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/thread.Tpo -c thread.c -o thread.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings   -o libglibsharpglue-2.la -rpath /usr/lib -module -avoid-version -no-undefined error.lo list.lo object.lo slist.lo type.lo unichar.lo value.lo valuearray.lo thread.lo -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/error.o .libs/list.o .libs/object.o .libs/slist.o .libs/type.o .libs/unichar.o .libs/value.o .libs/valuearray.o .libs/thread.o  /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libglibsharpglue-2.so -o .libs/libglibsharpglue-2.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libglibsharpglue-2.a  error.o list.o object.o slist.o type.o unichar.o value.o valuearray.o thread.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libglibsharpglue-2.a

creating libglibsharpglue-2.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libglibsharpglue-2.la && ln -s ../libglibsharpglue-2.la libglibsharpglue-2.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/glib/glue'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/glib'

cp ../AssemblyInfo.cs .

cp ../gtk-sharp.snk .

/usr/bin/mcs -define:GTK_SHARP_2_6 -define:GTK_SHARP_2_8 -nowarn:0169,0612,0618 -out:glib-sharp.dll -target:library  ./Argv.cs ./Boxed.cs ./CDeclCallbackAttribute.cs ./ClassInitializerAttribute.cs ./ConnectBeforeAttribute.cs ./DefaultSignalHandlerAttribute.cs ./DelegateWrapper.cs ./DestroyNotify.cs ./EnumWrapper.cs ./FileUtils.cs ./GException.cs ./GString.cs ./GType.cs ./GTypeAttribute.cs ./Idle.cs ./IWrapper.cs ./ListBase.cs ./List.cs ./Log.cs ./MainContext.cs ./MainLoop.cs ./ManagedValue.cs ./Markup.cs ./Marshaller.cs ./MissingIntPtrCtorException.cs ./NotifyHandler.cs ./Object.cs ./ObjectManager.cs ./Opaque.cs ./PropertyAttribute.cs ./Signal.cs ./SignalArgs.cs ./SignalAttribute.cs ./SignalCallback.cs ./SList.cs ./Source.cs ./Thread.cs ./Timeout.cs ./TypeConverter.cs ./TypeFundamentals.cs ./UnwrappedObject.cs ./ValueArray.cs ./Value.cs ./WeakObject.cs AssemblyInfo.cs

Creating policy.2.4.glib-sharp.dll

Creating policy.2.6.glib-sharp.dll

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/glib'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/glib'

Making all in pango

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/pango'

Making all in .

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/pango'

cp ./pango-api.raw pango-api.xml

chmod u+w pango-api.xml

mono ../parser/gapi-fixup.exe --api=pango-api.xml --metadata=./Pango.metadata --symbols=./pango-symbols.xml

rm -f generated/* &&    \

        mono ../generator/gapi_codegen.exe --generate pango-api.xml \

                \

        --outdir=generated --customdir=. --assembly-name=pango-sharp    \

        --gluelib-name=pangosharpglue-2 --glue-filename=glue/generated.c                \

        --glue-includes=pango/pango.h                                           \

        && touch generated-stamp

Generation Summary:

  Enums: 15  Structs: 8  Boxed: 2  Opaques: 13  Interfaces: 0  Objects: 8  Callbacks: 3

  Properties: 0  Signals: 0  Methods: 188  Constructors: 7  Throttled: 0

Total Nodes: 244

cp ../gtk-sharp.snk .

cp ../AssemblyInfo.cs .

/usr/bin/mcs -define:GTK_SHARP_2_6 -define:GTK_SHARP_2_8 -nowarn:0169,0612,0618 -unsafe -out:pango-sharp.dll -target:library /r:../glib/glib-sharp.dll -r:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/mono/1.0/Mono.Cairo.dll   generated/*.cs ./Attribute.cs ./AttrBackground.cs ./AttrFallback.cs ./AttrFamily.cs ./AttrFontDesc.cs ./AttrForeground.cs ./AttrLanguage.cs ./AttrLetterSpacing.cs ./AttrRise.cs ./AttrScale.cs ./AttrShape.cs ./AttrSize.cs ./AttrStretch.cs ./AttrStrikethroughColor.cs ./AttrStrikethrough.cs ./AttrStyle.cs ./AttrUnderlineColor.cs ./AttrUnderline.cs ./AttrVariant.cs ./AttrWeight.cs ./Scale.cs ./ScriptIter.cs ./Units.cs AssemblyInfo.cs

Creating policy.2.4.pango-sharp.dll

Creating policy.2.6.pango-sharp.dll

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/pango'

Making all in glue

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/pango/glue'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT attribute.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/attribute.Tpo" -c -o attribute.lo attribute.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/attribute.Tpo" ".deps/attribute.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/attribute.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT attribute.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/attribute.Tpo -c attribute.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/attribute.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT attribute.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/attribute.Tpo -c attribute.c -o attribute.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT units.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/units.Tpo" -c -o units.lo units.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/units.Tpo" ".deps/units.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/units.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT units.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/units.Tpo -c units.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/units.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT units.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/units.Tpo -c units.c -o units.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../..    -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT generated.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/generated.Tpo" -c -o generated.lo generated.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/generated.Tpo" ".deps/generated.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/generated.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT generated.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/generated.Tpo -c generated.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/generated.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGTK_SHARP_2_6 -DGTK_SHARP_2_8 -I../.. -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -MT generated.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/generated.Tpo -c generated.c -o generated.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings   -o libpangosharpglue-2.la -rpath /usr/lib -module -avoid-version -no-undefined attribute.lo units.lo generated.lo -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/attribute.o .libs/units.o .libs/generated.o  /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libpangosharpglue-2.so -o .libs/libpangosharpglue-2.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libpangosharpglue-2.a  attribute.o units.o generated.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libpangosharpglue-2.a

creating libpangosharpglue-2.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libpangosharpglue-2.la && ln -s ../libpangosharpglue-2.la libpangosharpglue-2.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/pango/glue'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/pango'

Making all in atk

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/atk'

cp ./atk-api.raw atk-api.xml

chmod u+w atk-api.xml

mono ../parser/gapi-fixup.exe --api=atk-api.xml --metadata=./Atk.metadata

rm -f generated/* &&    \

        mono ../generator/gapi_codegen.exe --generate atk-api.xml \

                \

        --outdir=generated --customdir=. --assembly-name=atk-sharp      \

        --gluelib-name=atksharpglue-2 --glue-filename=glue/generated.c          \

        --glue-includes=                                                \

        && touch generated-stamp

Property has unknown Type value_array in type Atk.Relation

Name: listener Type: GSignalEmissionHook in atk_add_global_event_listener  in method AddGlobalEventListener in type Atk.Global

Defaulting FocusHandler param to 'call' scope in method NoOpObject.AddFocusHandler

Defaulting PropertyChangeHandler param to 'call' scope in method Object.ConnectPropertyChangeHandler

Defaulting KeySnoopFunc param to 'call' scope in method Global.AddKeyEventListener

Defaulting EventListener param to 'call' scope in method Global.AddFocusTracker

Defaulting EventListenerInit param to 'call' scope in method Focus.TrackerInit

Generation Summary:

  Enums: 10  Structs: 5  Boxed: 1  Opaques: 0  Interfaces: 12  Objects: 11  Callbacks: 6

  Properties: 20  Signals: 21  Methods: 274  Constructors: 5  Throttled: 2

Total Nodes: 367

cp ../gtk-sharp.snk .

cp ../AssemblyInfo.cs .

/usr/bin/mcs -define:GTK_SHARP_2_6 -define:GTK_SHARP_2_8 -nowarn:0169,0612,0618 -unsafe -out:atk-sharp.dll -target:library /r:../glib/glib-sharp.dll -r:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/mono/1.0/Mono.Cairo.dll   generated/*.cs  AssemblyInfo.cs

Creating policy.2.4.atk-sharp.dll

Creating policy.2.6.atk-sharp.dll

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/atk'

Making all in gdk

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/gdk'

Making all in .

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/gdk'

cp ./gdk-api.raw gdk-api.xml

chmod u+w gdk-api.xml

mono ../parser/gapi-fixup.exe --api=gdk-api.xml --metadata=./Gdk.metadata --symbols=./gdk-symbols.xml

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='GetFromDrawable']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='GetFromImage']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='RenderThresholdAlpha']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='RenderToDrawable']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='RenderToDrawableAlpha']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='RenderPixmapAndMaskForColormap']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='RenderPixmapAndMaskForColormap']/*/*[@name='pixmap_return']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='RenderPixmapAndMaskForColormap']/*/*[@name='mask_return']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='RenderPixmapAndMask']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='RenderPixmapAndMask']/*/*[@name='pixmap_return']"/> matched no nodes

Warning: <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='GdkPixbuf']/method[@name='RenderPixmapAndMask']/*/*[@name='mask_return']"/> matched no nodes

rm -f generated/* &&    \

        mono ../generator/gapi_codegen.exe --generate gdk-api.xml \

        -I:../pango/pango-api.xml       \

        --outdir=generated --customdir=. --assembly-name=gdk-sharp      \

        --gluelib-name=gdksharpglue-2 --glue-filename=glue/generated.c          \

        --glue-includes=gdk/gdk.h                                               \

        && touch generated-stamp

Name: group Type: GOptionGroup* in gdk_add_option_entries_libgtk_only  in method AddOptionEntriesLibgtkOnly in type Gdk.Global

Name: flags Type: GSpawnFlags in gdk_spawn_on_screen  in method OnScreen in type Gdk.Spawn

Name: flags Type: GSpawnFlags in gdk_spawn_on_screen_with_pipes  in method OnScreenWithPipes in type Gdk.Spawn

Name: enter_fn Type: GCallback in gdk_threads_set_lock_functions  in method SetLockFunctions in type Gdk.Threads

Defaulting InvalidateMaybeRecurseChildFunc param to 'call' scope in method Window.InvalidateMaybeRecurse

Generation Summary:

  Enums: 54  Structs: 19  Boxed: 3  Opaques: 11  Interfaces: 0  Objects: 23  Callbacks: 8

  Properties: 9  Signals: 9  Methods: 478  Constructors: 29  Throttled: 4

Total Nodes: 647

cp ../gtk-sharp.snk .

cp ../AssemblyInfo.cs .

/usr/bin/mcs -define:GTK_SHARP_2_6 -define:GTK_SHARP_2_8 -nowarn:0169,0612,0618 -unsafe -out:gdk-sharp.dll -target:library /r:../glib/glib-sharp.dll /r:../pango/pango-sharp.dll -r:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/mono/1.0/Mono.Cairo.dll   generated/*.cs ./EventButton.cs ./EventClient.cs ./EventConfigure.cs ./EventCrossing.cs ./Event.cs ./EventDND.cs ./EventExpose.cs ./EventFocus.cs ./EventGrabBroken.cs ./EventKey.cs ./EventMotion.cs ./EventProperty.cs ./EventProximity.cs ./EventScroll.cs ./EventSelection.cs ./EventSetting.cs ./EventVisibility.cs ./EventWindowState.cs ./Key.cs ./Size.cs ./TextProperty.cs AssemblyInfo.cs

generated/PangoHelper.cs(17,55): error CS0039: Cannot convert type `GLib.Object' to `Pango.Context' via a built-in conversion

generated/PangoHelper.cs(52,55): error CS0039: Cannot convert type `GLib.Object' to `Pango.Context' via a built-in conversion

generated/PangoRenderer.cs(19,47): error CS1502: The best overloaded method match for `Pango.Renderer.Renderer(GLib.GType)' has some invalid arguments

generated/PangoRenderer.cs(19,47): error CS1503: Argument 1: Cannot convert from `GLib.GType' to `GLib.GType'

generated/PangoRenderer.cs(34,5): error CS1502: The best overloaded method match for `GLib.Object.CreateNativeObject(string[], GLib.Value[])' has some invalid arguments

generated/PangoRenderer.cs(34,5): error CS1503: Argument 2: Cannot convert from `GLib.Value[]' to `GLib.Value[]'

Compilation failed: 6 error(s), 0 warnings

make[3]: *** [gdk-sharp.dll] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/gdk'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/gdk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-sharp-2.8.0/work/gtk-sharp-2.8.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.8.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  gtk-sharp-2.8.0.ebuild, line 63:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

localhost gtk-sharp #

----------

## MetalGod

tens que remover todos os pacotes -sharp e voltar a recompilar. Ja agora posta a versao do mono e emerge --info

----------

## mfdzerohour

pronto removi todos os -sharp do sistema, minha versão do monodevelop é 0.12, como fiquei na duvida sobre o pacote mono vou postar ele tb (talves tenha abreviado monodevelop para mono?)   :Question:  , mono é 1.1.13.8.1, no comando emerge --info obtive a seguinte saida:

localhost marcelo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Sat, 04 Nov 2006 19:00:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aiglx alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cdrw cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader doc dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_pt_BR mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis win32codecs xgl xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

localhost marcelo #

----------

## MetalGod

depois de removeres tentaste instalar ? Posta tambem os pacotes que ele vai instalar atraves do comando

emerge -pv monodevelop.

----------

## mfdzerohour

estou postando os pacotes que o camando vai tentar instalar se der erro te aviso, ok

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

localhost curso_java # emerge -pv monodevelop

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.0  USE="doc" 2,021 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.16.0  631 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.16.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.16.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.8.0  USE="doc" 2,115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.8.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.6.1  USE="doc -debug" 726 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gtksourceview-sharp-0.10  140 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.8.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.8.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.8.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.8.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.10.2  USE="-debug" 1,238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gtkhtml-sharp-2.16.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gecko-sharp-0.11  172 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/monodevelop-0.12  USE="-boo -java" 3,325 kB

Total size of downloads: 10,371 kB

----------

## MetalGod

como ves ai esta o problema que suspeitei logo desde inicio. Esta a ser instalado o gtk-sharp 2.10 e 2.8. Soluçao rapida -> aconselho-te a instalar apenas os pacotes do gtk-sharp superiores a 2.10 e depois instalar o monodevelop percebeste ?

----------

## MetalGod

desculpa antes de fazeres isso (dado que e' um bug) faz antes emerge -pvt monodevelop

posta assim que puderes

obrigado

----------

## mfdzerohour

Como que eu faço para bloquear estes pacotes?

----------

## MetalGod

package.mask mas mostra o output de emerge -pvt monodevelop e se puderes reporta um bug. Ficariamos muito agradecidos

----------

